# Test Pic



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Red X's for both pics


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Me too. Can't open the red X


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

yet another test


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A couple of small mistakes were made when we made a big switch....it works now....try again

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Testing to see if I am finally smart enough to add pics....

Edit......I DID IT! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Slick - nice work Chris!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

testing


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Was there anything to adding a pic that seemed confusing? It can always be "massaged".


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I liked it!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought it dosch could do it any one could

nice work Chris


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Trying it with the watermark. Nice goose call too by the way soon to be on sale. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

One word...SWEET


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Test driving the caddy....I've always laugh at this one!










Very nice Chris! Is there anyway for the software to allow msword documents too? I have a pic in a word document that couldn't be uploaded.

Thanks
:beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Ill give it a whirl
oops Ill try again


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

If it works for me this is a pic of a grouper I caught 14 miles off shore in the Gulf of Mexico last march.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Is there anyway for the software to allow msword documents too? I have a pic in a word document that couldn't be uploaded.


Security issue so I'm only allowing pics.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

test


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

test pic upload


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a pic of my girlfriend.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Seems to work fine.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not sure it shows up until I submit. If it does it sure is an improvement. Thanks.

Edit: Nice, they are clearer than when I reduced them.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

testing


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Who's that guy????? :huh: Mario Andretti???? Paul Bunyun????


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Messin with sasquatch.

Looks like you strung a clothes line to take'em off that tractor.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Testing a picture


----------



## wackemstackem (Feb 22, 2007)

:sniper:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

testeroo


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

test
http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn15 ... 81-1-1.jpg


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)




----------

